# Server et vieilles machines



## polaroid62 (2 Décembre 2010)

J'ai récupéré une carcasse à remonter qui dispose d'un pentium 4 à 2,4GHZ sur carte mère Asus. J'aimerais bien m'amuser avec un osx server dessus (avoir une machine dédiée pas forcément super performante) . Quelqu'un a t-il déjà tenté des expériences de ce  type ? 
Je compte me former aux bases de l'administration et puis ensuite en faire un petit serveur d'impression car pour partager l'imprimante sous mes ordis de bureau c'est une galère (j'ai du faire une machine virtuelle sous xp dans l'Imac pour que le portable w7 de mes parents puisse imprimer à distance).
Donc voilà si quelqu'un a des retours d'expérience et puis j'aime m'amuser


----------

